# Talk to me about stall cameras



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not suspicious of shady activity or anything. I just think it would be neat.

Are there stall cams available that can connect to 3G/4G? There's no Internet where I board but it would be neat to be able to log in from my phone or computer and check on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have never heard of one, neither has a google search.

I am sure it is possible to add something to a Stall Camera System, but the Price would not be pretty :lol::lol:

Maybe a Security Company could give you some advice or an idea what the ramifications would be.

.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Swann ADW-200 Digital Wireless Security System : Home & Office | RadioShack.com

I've found that it works well for foal watch. To hook it up to the computer I need to put in a signal booster for my wireless internet signal. It isn't all that expensive, you can get the stuff you need at Best Buy. 

To do things over a large distance, you might need to look into something like Marestare or one of those services.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

True, if you are close to the camera to receive the signal, but how are you going to hook it up to a 3G or 4G cell signal?

.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know about hooking to a cell phone. If you can get the signal on the internet, you can use your cell to go on the net and look in on them. Otherwise you can monitor them from any computer. I'm being deliberately vague about this because I've looked into getting my foaling cams on the net but never looked into directly hooking in to a cell phone signal. LOL! Now that I don't commute anymore, I got rid of my cell phone and don't miss it, so I really have no idea how that would work.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I know a lady that has stall cameras all over her property. She's the paranoid sort, and it gives her a little piece of mind. She also looks through the footage from them and takes pictures of her horses from it, so that's pretty cool! I even see some that she posts from time to time of her riding, lol.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know about stall cams, but I know there are hunting trail cams that upload to a satalite & people can log in their cam from anywhere. There is a fee for this of course. I would think that there should be something like that for stall cams.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Why do you want to use cell service over a wireless signal? Is there a specific reason?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It wouldn't connect to a cell phone, just the data network. Tablets and many other devices connect on 3G/4G networks.

Wireless because there's not Internet at the barn. So if I went wired, I'd have to literally have the barn rigged up to have Internet to have a network to connect the camera to.

It doesn't have to be a "stall cam" but just a camera that uploads to the Internet wirelessly will work.

No sinister reasons for it. I just think it would be neat to peek in on horsie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

littrella said:


> I don't know about stall cams, but I know there are hunting trail cams that upload to a satalite & people can log in their cam from anywhere. There is a fee for this of course. I would think that there should be something like that for stall cams.


Do you know brand names or anything? That work work - just put it in a stall instead of outside!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll ask Hubby, he'll know


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

https://www.smartscouter.com/ssDefault.aspx, ok, this is the one he has seen used. If you google satellite trail cams, it brings up a lot


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

DancingArabian said:


> It wouldn't connect to a cell phone, just the data network. Tablets and many other devices connect on 3G/4G networks.
> 
> Wireless because there's not Internet at the barn. So if I went wired, I'd have to literally have the barn rigged up to have Internet to have a network to connect the camera to.
> 
> ...


Are you looking for live feedback on your horses? Or just interested in looking back on their doings? If you don't mind looking back on pictures after the fact, many game cameras just have you insert a memory card and are motion activated. My boyfriend's family has one on their farm, and they put it out to keep track of the feral hogs. Just pop it into your computer and you get some decent photos.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

My BO has two camera's for foaling and the signal is sent over wireless from the barn to the house. It's a black and white picture but it works pretty well, she has a specific TV used for it. Not sure how she did it.

I'd also think you could set up a recording device in the barn and just take the tape up to watch it if something happens (unless you want this for foal watch, then that won't work.)


----------



## tzoidbk (Nov 26, 2013)

I have one for my house when I go out of town, just to be safe because too much stuff happens to my house while I'm gone... Anyways,the security camera is 2 cameras that connect to a disk and records it all. It's not straight to a computer but it records it so if something were to happen, like your horse got his leg cut open at night and you wanted to know how it happened, you could look at the recording.
You might have to buy a couple disks to keep getting footage but you can erase stuff off a disk if wanted.

Hope that helps!
-Terran&Cino-


----------

